# Which substrates do you use for your frogs and toads



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

Okay, this might be annoying (sorry) lol but as part of a study I want to ask people which substrate(s) they use for their anurans (not aquatic. Looking at terrestrial/arboreal/burrowing species).

I would do a poll but you can't check more than one option as far as I'm aware so if you could either copy/paste, reply (either on this thread or pm) and put an x between the [] beside the substrate(s) you use or just erase those you don't use or just tell me what you use - whatever is less hassle lol. 

That alone would be greatly appreciated!! but would be extra helpful if you could state which variation/brand and perhaps also state why you use that/those substrate(s) Thanks in advance!

Paper towels []
Coir/coconut fibre []
Sphagnum moss []
Live moss (would be helpful if you state which variation) []
Bark/mulch (please state whether it's orchid, cypress etc.) []
Soils (please state what kind e.g. topsoil, potting soil, compost) []
Leaf litter/loam []
Sand []
Gravel/stones []
Carpeting/artificial turf [] 
Foam rubber []
Other (please state) []


----------



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

RubyTiger said:


> Okay, this might be annoying (sorry) lol but as part of a study I want to ask people which substrate(s) they use for their anurans (not aquatic. Looking at terrestrial/arboreal/burrowing species).
> 
> I would do a poll but you can't check more than one option as far as I'm aware so if you could either copy/paste, reply (either on this thread or pm) and put an x between the [] beside the substrate(s) you use or just erase those you don't use or just tell me what you use - whatever is less hassle lol.
> 
> ...


Just a small note top soil is horrid and dirty an hard hope I have done this right ruby


----------



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

RubyTiger said:


> Okay, this might be annoying (sorry) lol but as part of a study I want to ask people which substrate(s) they use for their anurans (not aquatic. Looking at terrestrial/arboreal/burrowing species).
> 
> I would do a poll but you can't check more than one option as far as I'm aware so if you could either copy/paste, reply (either on this thread or pm) and put an x between the [] beside the substrate(s) you use or just erase those you don't use or just tell me what you use - whatever is less hassle lol.
> 
> ...


Just a small note top soil is horrid and dirty an hard hope I have done this right ruby


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

RubyTiger said:


> Paper towels [X]For young juvies - I find coco fibre sticks and causes stress
> Coir/coconut fibre [X] For everything. Generally use Komodo Tropical Terrain Compact Bricks
> Sphagnum moss []
> Live moss (would be helpful if you state which variation) [X] Wild collected sheet type moss -Used in common frog tank.
> ...


There's mine.


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks so much guys:notworthy:

Keep it coming people


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

Coir/coconut fibre 
Sphagnum moss


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Sorry, Rubes, but my mix doesn't quite fit the criteria you set. Proportions vary depending on the animals involved and what I've got handy, but a typical 'phib mix includes orchid bark, coco fibre, 'live' (unsterilised) leafmould and a small amount of organic potting compost. For animals that need it a bit drier (my corn snake and plated lizard, for example) I mix in a bit of grit or playsand. Hope you can use some of the info anyway!


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Sorry, Rubes, but my mix doesn't quite fit the criteria you set. Proportions vary depending on the animals involved and what I've got handy, but a typical 'phib mix includes orchid bark, coco fibre, 'live' (unsterilised) leafmould and a small amount of organic potting compost. For animals that need it a bit drier (my corn snake and plated lizard, for example) I mix in a bit of grit or playsand. Hope you can use some of the info anyway!


I can indeed use that info, thank you Ron :2thumb:


----------



## brynnjenkins (Aug 11, 2012)

Paper towels []
Coir/coconut fibre [x]
Sphagnum moss []
Live moss (would be helpful if you state which variation) [x] various not sure on names.
Bark/mulch (please state whether it's orchid, cypress etc.) [x]orchid
Soils (please state what kind e.g. topsoil, potting soil, compost) [x] compost no chemicals,
Leaf litter/loam [x]
Sand []
Gravel/stones []
Carpeting/artificial turf [] 
Foam rubber []
Other (please state) [x] i put a thin layer of clay in the bottom of my tanks to absorb water (cat litter)

this is for my darts


----------

